# PM1440GT



## timberg (Feb 24, 2017)

I hope to be in possession of one within a month.  Not doing the VFD route at this time, 3 phase, DRO.   Just wondering how current owners of the PM1440GT are getting along with these new machines?  QMT (Matt) has been over the top as far as the pre purchase, follow up etc.  A lot of great information, just not seeing much about this machine.


----------



## DrAsus (Feb 24, 2017)

Tagged for interest

DrAsus

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt P (Feb 25, 2017)

I've had mine about a month, and I really like it, I also have a 1340 and the 1440 is a much more rigid stand/machine. For my needs (gunsmithing), it's the best machine on the market with a 2" spindle. Sure there are better lathes out there but the headstocks are too long for my needs and difference in quality between it and the equivilant Chinese machine is chalk and cheese. I opted for the 3 phase version and the DRO.
Matt P


----------



## DrAsus (Feb 25, 2017)

Matt P said:


> I've had mine about a month, and I really like it, I also have a 1340 and the 1440 is a much more rigid stand/machine. For my needs (gunsmithing), it's the best machine on the market with a 2" spindle. Sure there are better lathes out there but the headstocks are too long for my needs and difference in quality between it and the equivilant Chinese machine is chalk and cheese. I opted for the 3 phase version and the DRO.
> Matt P


The 1340 is Tawainese. Is the 1440 also made in Taiwan???

DrAsus

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbolt (Feb 25, 2017)

DrAsus said:


> The 1340 is Tawainese. Is the 1440 also made in Taiwan???
> 
> DrAsus
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


The PM-1440GT is made in the same factory as the PM-1340GT


----------



## jbolt (Feb 25, 2017)

timberg said:


> I hope to be in possession of one within a month.  Not doing the VFD route at this time, 3 phase, DRO.   Just wondering how current owners of the PM1440GT are getting along with these new machines?  QMT (Matt) has been over the top as far as the pre purchase, follow up etc.  A lot of great information, just not seeing much about this machine.



The machine has only been out about 6 months so as more machines get into the market place I think you will see more discussions about it. 

I have one of the first ones and so far I have been extremely pleased with it. It fits my needs very well. Fit, finish and overall quality are very good. It is a unique machine with a 2" spindle bore, D1-5 spindle nose and relatively short head stock.  The bed castings are very high quality. The steel stand is more that adequate. I find the machine to be very rigid for its size and weight.

The D1-5 spindle is a big step up from the D1-4. I've had both and I would not go back to a D1-4. Same for the 2" spindle bore. My go-to chuck is a 8" 3-jaw Gator adjustable. 

The two short comings are change gears and coolant tray access. The need for change gears is a compromise for the short head-stock. Lathes with universal quick change gearboxes will have wider heads. Fortunately most standard imperial and metric thread pitches can be done with just two gears. Gear changes are simple and only take a few minutes. The second is the coolant tray/pump are only accessible from the inside. This could be a problem if the lathe was backed up to a wall. 

My lathe originally came with the 2hp single phase motor which I ran for about a month. I have since changed to a Marathon inverter duty 3hp 3-phase motor / Hitachi VFD. In comparing the two, the 2hp single phase was adequate but restricts the full potential of the lathe. I can push the lathe much harder with the 3hp motor and the ability to fine tune the speed between gears is a huge plus for maximizing performance.


----------

